# Presentazione e aggiornamento a Gnome 2.14 [RISOLTO]

## ilconte

Buonasera a tutti! Sono un nuovo utente del forum. Descrivo brevemente, per presentazione, la mia storia passata con Linux. 4-5 anni fa utilizzavo RedHat, poi sono passato a Suse ed infine a Ubuntu e Debian... Qualche giorno fa, curioso di provare nuove emozioni, ho tentato l'installazione di Gentoo ed ora... eccomi qui: il mio PowerMac G4 ha trovato "una nuova amica"... Gentoo è davvero il massimo per quanto concerne la personalizzazione e poi, con un po' di esperienza, non è neppure difficile da installare...

Vorrei porre a voi, utenti esperti, qualche domanda:

_ Quando, con emerge, aggiornerò il sistema, la procedura sarà più rapida rispetto al procedimento di compilazione ed installazione dei pacchetti? (ho impiegato diverse ore con Gnome...)

_ Se al file /etc/portage/package.keywords aggiungo la riga "gnome ~ppc", otterrò la versione 2.14 di Gnome?

_ Con Portage come posso fare per visualizzare solo le dipendenze del pacchetto che scelgo senza installare nulla?

_ Gnome è in inglese, come faccio per aggiungere la lingua italiana?

Ringrazio cortesemente tutti voi per l'aiuto e la pazienza... Saluti!

----------

## =DvD=

caro conte, 

ti consiglio di leggerti tutta la doc che trovi sul sito di gentoo, perche' risponde a quasi tutte le tue domande.

Pero' sei nuovo, quindi ti ripondo anche io  :Smile: 

1) quando aggiorni compili tutto quello che aggiorni, quindi quando arriva gnome nuovo ricompili gnome nuovo e, di solito, parte delle relative dipendenze, che saranno anche quelle state aggiornate.

2) leggiti man portage,  *man portage wrote:*   

> package.keywords
> 
>                      Per-package KEYWORDS.  Useful for mixing unstable packages in with a normally stable machine or vice versa.   This  will
> 
>                      allow you to augment ACCEPT_KEYWORDS for a single package.
> ...

 

3) leggiti man emerge         *man emerge wrote:*   

> --pretend (-p)
> 
>               Instead of actually performing the merge, simply display what *would* have been installed if  --pretend  weren't  used.   Using
> 
>               --pretend is strongly recommended before installing an unfamiliar package.  In the printout,
> ...

 

4) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnome-config.xml

Letture consigliate:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=gentoo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-833

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/faq.xml75.html

Per le persone che iniziano come te e' tutto spiegato e rispiegato, ci vuole solo un po' di tempo per leggere tutto e orientarsi (dove sta scritto cosa)

 :Smile:  benvenuto! (anche io ho (anche) gentoo ppc )

----------

## cloc3

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> _ Quando, con emerge, aggiornerò il sistema, la procedura sarà più rapida rispetto al procedimento di compilazione ed installazione dei pacchetti? (ho impiegato diverse ore con Gnome...)
> 
> No. Se ti capitasse di dover aggiornare Gnome tutto d'un fiato, il tempo sarebbe lo stesso.
> ...

 

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> _ Se al file /etc/portage/package.keywords aggiungo la riga "gnome ~ppc", otterrò la versione 2.14 di Gnome?
> 
> 

 

Dipende. Ogni pacchetto è marcato opportunamente con chiavi associata al grado di affidabilità. Le chiavi sono contenute dentro lo specifico ebuild.

Per esempio:

```

s939 ~ # grep KEYWORDS -rH /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.14.1.ebuild

/usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/g.1.ebuild:KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~hppa ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

```

In questo caso, direi di sì: gnome-2.14.1 è marcato ~ppc.

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> _ Con Portage come posso fare per visualizzare solo le dipendenze del pacchetto che scelgo senza installare nulla?
> 
> 

 

man emerge (e leggi le opzione -p e -v).

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> _ Gnome è in inglese, come faccio per aggiungere la lingua italiana?
> 
> 

 

Vedi qui

----------

## CarloJekko

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> Buonasera a tutti! Sono un nuovo utente del forum. Descrivo brevemente, per presentazione, la mia storia passata con Linux. 4-5 anni fa utilizzavo RedHat, poi sono passato a Suse ed infine a Ubuntu e Debian... Qualche giorno fa, curioso di provare nuove emozioni, ho tentato l'installazione di Gentoo ed ora... eccomi qui: il mio PowerMac G4 ha trovato "una nuova amica"... Gentoo è davvero il massimo per quanto concerne la personalizzazione e poi, con un po' di esperienza, non è neppure difficile da installare...
> 
> Vorrei porre a voi, utenti esperti, qualche domanda:
> 
> _ Quando, con emerge, aggiornerò il sistema, la procedura sarà più rapida rispetto al procedimento di compilazione ed installazione dei pacchetti? (ho impiegato diverse ore con Gnome...)
> ...

 

1) No... 

2) no.. sono tanti i pacchetti da smascherare... prova a leggerti questo : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_to_GNOME_unstable

3) emerge -pv pacchetto

4) Aggiungi al make.conf la linea:

LINGUAS="it"

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

Argento.

Andrò alle olimpiadi?

----------

## =DvD=

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Argento.
> 
> Andrò alle olimpiadi?

 

Sempre meglio che ai mondiali  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si sono dimenticati di dirti di leggere anche le linee guida a proposito del fatto che non si dovrebbe postare thread con più di una domanda e che si dovrebbe usare la ricerca sul forum   :Wink: 

per il resto benvenuto   :Smile: 

----------

## ilconte

Buongiorno! Vi ringrazio davvero per l'aiuto... Adesso mi metterò a leggere quello che mi avete consigliato! Mi scuso se ho esposto così tante domande senza compiere una ricerca approfondita ma l'entusiasmo scatenato dall'uso di Gentoo è tantissimo... Grazie ancora!

----------

## ilconte

Non riesco a capire come installare Gnome 2.14... Ho aggiunto a /etc/portage/package.keywords la seguente linea:

gnome-base/gnome ~ppc

... ma quando digito: "emerge -p gnome":

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0" have been masked.

 Come posso fare per ottenere il nuovo Gnome???

P.S. Ho letto la documentazione su sito ma non ho capito che cosa, in sostanza, devo fare...

----------

## Gaap

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> Non riesco a capire come installare Gnome 2.14... Ho aggiunto a /etc/portage/package.keywords la seguente linea:
> 
> gnome-base/gnome ~ppc
> 
> ... ma quando digito: "emerge -p gnome":
> ...

 

aggiungi a package.keywords le varie dipendenze:

es. gnome-base/gnome-menus ~ppc

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi mettere una linea per ogni pacchetto mascherato in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

se ti puÃ² essere utile:

Ã¨ uno script che ho trovato sul forum, ma non ricordo l'autore. comunque ringrazio l'autore   :Laughing: 

il nome dello script dovrebbe essere maskmerg, utilizzo ./maskmerg =gnome-2.14xyz

```
#!/bin/bash

source /sbin/functions.sh

function run(){

OUTPUT=`emerge -p $@ --nocolor | grep "masked by: " | head -n 1 | sed -e "s/\-\ //"`

RESULT=`echo $OUTPUT | sed -e "s/\ \d40masked\ by.*$//"`

einfo $RESULT

KEYWORD=`echo $OUTPUT | grep "~"`

HARD=`echo $OUTPUT | grep "package.mask"`

if [ -z $RESULT ]; then

   emerge ${@} --ask; exit

else

   eindent

   if [[ ! -z $KEYWORD ]]; then

   einfo "Adding $RESULT to package.keywords"

   echo =$RESULT >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

   fi

   if [[ ! -z $HARD ]]; then

   einfo "Adding $RESULT to package.unmask"

   echo =$RESULT >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

   fi

   eoutdent

   run ${@}

fi

}

[[ $EUID != 0 ]] && ewarn "You are not root!" && exit 1

[ -z "$1" ] && eerror "Please specify a package name"&& exit 1

[ -d /etc/portage ] || mkdir /etc/portage

einfo "Starting to merge $1"

eindent

run $1

eoutdent

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ã¨ uno script che ho trovato sul forum, ma non ricordo l'autore. comunque ringrazio l'autore  
> 
> il nome dello script dovrebbe essere maskmerg, utilizzo ./maskmerg =gnome-2.14xyz
> ...

 

Neanche io conoscevo quello script, ma ne segnalerei uno fatto in casa, che Ã¨ presente nella nostra documentazione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, lo conoscevo pure io. solo che non riuscivo a scaricarlo da nessuna parte.

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> si, lo conoscevo pure io. solo che non riuscivo a scaricarlo da nessuna parte.

 

Infatti, ho appena modificato il link, segnalando il nuovo testo superottimizzato di codadilupo.

----------

## ilconte

Vi ringrazio davvero! Dove posso scaricare lo script? Grazie ancora

----------

## Ic3M4n

uno è li sopra, l'altro segui il link che ti ha copiato cloc3

----------

## cloc3

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> Vi ringrazio davvero! Dove posso scaricare lo script? Grazie ancora

 

Apri un editor di testo, per esempio nano.

Seleziona con il mouse lo script che preferisci. Clicca con il tasto centrale dentro nano.

Salva con nome.

Da root, sposta il file dentro /usr/locale/sbin e modifica i permessi:

```

#chmod u+x /usr/local/sbin/nuovoscript.sh

```

----------

## ilconte

Ho selezionato lo script, salvato in Gedit, spostato in /usrlocal/sbin..., cambiato i permessi ma... mi dice "Permission Denied" quando tento di avviarlo...

----------

## Ic3M4n

come sono i permessi del file?

----------

## ilconte

Ecco il file:

-rw-r--r--  1 1000 100 862 10 giu 13:14 ale.sh

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi dargli come  permessi 755. chmod 755 file

----------

## neryo

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> Ecco il file:
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 1000 100 862 10 giu 13:14 ale.sh

 

non vedo nessuna X (execute) tra i permessi..   :Wink: 

fai come ha detto Ic3M4n...e... Benvenuto in GEntoO

----------

## ilconte

Sono riuscito ad avviare lo script ma mi dà il seguente errore...:

localhost sbin # ./ale.sh =gnome-2.14xyz

 * Starting to merge =gnome-2.14xyz

 *

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gnome-2.14xyz".

Come posso fare?

P.S. Vi ringrazio enormemente per la vostra pazienza nei miei confronti...

----------

## neryo

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost sbin # ./ale.sh =gnome-2.14xyz
> 
> 

 

forse non hai inteso gnome-2.14xyz.. al posto di xyz ci devi mettere la versione che intendi emergiare..

----------

## Onip

prova a dargli la versione giusta.

```
# ./ale.sh =gnome-2.14.1
```

l' xyz che ti hanno postato era solo d'esempio...

Byez

----------

## ilconte

Grazie a tutti... Ho risolto il mio problema... Ora aggiornerò il sistema... Mi aspettano alcune ore di compilazione!

----------

## Ic3M4n

metti il tag risolto al titolo   :Wink: 

scusa per l'xyz, pensavo si capisse.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> metti il tag risolto al titolo   

 

Magari cambia anche il titolo... un "Presentazione [risolto]" potrebbe essere non troppo indicativo  :Wink: 

----------

## ilconte

Fatto! Grazie a tutti voi!

----------

